
Cloudera Said to Tap Morgan Stanley, JPMorgan, BofA for IPO - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-03-09/cloudera-said-to-tap-morgan-stanley-jpmorgan-bofa-for-ipo
======
Firezen
Big data software is becoming increasingly commoditized in the cloud (AWS,
GCP, Azure) so Cloudera's only market is to sell to C-suites that fear or are
misinformed on what is available on cloud platforms.

~~~
jacques_chester
While the cloud providers are hollowing out part of the market, there's still
brisk trade to be done with folk who won't or can't do their stuff in the
public crowd.

Healthcare, finance, government organisations of varying purposes. That sort
of thing.

Disclosure: I work for Pivotal, we have a Hadoop-related product (Pivotal HDB)
as part of our Big Data Suite. I guess that makes us competitors with
Cloudera.

~~~
muninn_
I'm not sure a disclosure is required for a comment like this one.

~~~
user5994461
Think of the disclosure as one more opportunity to quote his company name.

~~~
jacques_chester
Disclosure: I work for Pivotal. Insofar as my disclosures raise the expected
value of my options by fourteen trillionths of a percent, I have a conflict of
interest by saying Pivotal Pivotal Pivotal.

~~~
user5994461
On the bright side, you're allowed to quote your company. Have a thought for
poor people like me who are not.

